# Discus tank: Sponge filter vs Air stone



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 55 gal tank w/ 7 discus. Currently I have an AC 70 on the tank with a prefilter sponge that gets washed every other day. I have my temp in the 90s at the moment although I usually keep it around 86-88. I don't have any air stones. Right now my oxygenation comes from my ac 70 "waterfalling" into my tank to disturb the water surface. I also have a penguin biowheel 350 that I am not currently using but maybe decide to use. My questions is whether I should try to add either an air stone or a sponge filter to increase oxygenation in my tank to help them grow or if it's not necessary. My discus seem to be acting quite normally and aren't at the surface trying to gasp for air or anything like that. If I should add something to oxygenate the tank a bit more, would you recommend adding a sponge filter to help increase filtration as well, or should I just use an air stone since I have a HOB filter. And then further to all this, since I know nothing of sponge filters and air stones.. what would I need to buy for them/any idea on what the cost would roughly be? (air pump, hosing, sponge filter/air stone?)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have both in my 75G tank along with an AC110. If I had to pick one I'd say the sponge as it provides extra area for BB to grow as well as aeration and isn't hard to rinse out every water change. Sponge filters are easy to setup and quite cheap. They have an air stone inside to draw water through the sponge. If you have a air pump already it would be under $20 to buy everything new and cheaper used...


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I do not have an air pump. Do you have any suggestions for what type of pump to get for a 55 gal tank? I have no idea which ones are good quality/quiet


----------

